# Essay Topic: Pharmacology



## DarkStarr (Apr 13, 2011)

Got assigned the topic of 'anything to do with pharmacology' for my next essay..  kinda broad, any suggestions to narrow it down?  It only has to be 3 pages this time around! B)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 13, 2011)

Drug induced pulmonary toxicity (as in prescription drugs, like bleomycin, amiodarone, etc).  LOL


----------



## DarkStarr (Apr 13, 2011)

:fslap:

lol


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 14, 2011)

DarkStarr said:


> Got assigned the topic of 'anything to do with pharmacology' for my next essay..  kinda broad, any suggestions to narrow it down?  It only has to be 3 pages this time around! B)



Something involving oxygen?  I know it might be "simple" but it's pretty important!

Perhaps touch on oxygen toxicity and reperfusion injury?


----------



## Smash (Apr 14, 2011)

3 pages? That's about 600 to 800 words. That's not an essay, that's an introduction!


----------



## medicRob (Apr 14, 2011)

The function of cAMP and its associated kinases (Particularly Protein Kinase A)  in biochemical process and its role in drugs such as glucagon and epineprhine.


----------



## Sandog (Apr 14, 2011)

How about CytoChrome P-450 and its affect on drug interactions and metabolism?


----------



## mgr22 (Apr 14, 2011)

How about picking an illness -- asthma, for example -- and summarizing the meds used to treat it prehospitally?


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 14, 2011)

Smash said:


> 3 pages? That's about 600 to 800 words. That's not an essay, that's an introduction!



No kidding mate, our essays are at least 2,000 to 3,000 words and in third year think 5,000.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 14, 2011)

Sandog said:


> How about CytoChrome P-450 and its affect on drug interactions and metabolism?



I'm not sure you could fit this in 6-800 words...


----------



## attnondeck (Apr 14, 2011)

mgr22 said:


> How about picking an illness -- asthma, for example -- and summarizing the meds used to treat it prehospitally?





i agree with this.  you could run wild with this.

or do aspirin?  but i think the above would be a better paper


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 14, 2011)

Didn't read everyone's suggestions.

here's mine.


Pick an ACLS algorithm, then define the drugs and the mechanisms etc etc.



THEN write a little summary on what the literature says about how effective these medications are at producing ROSC.


----------



## BayArea (Apr 14, 2011)

Coumadin and effect on the coagulation cacade. Vitamin K, FFP, I.N.R. level, intrinsic, extrinsic pathways and use of Bebulin/Profilnine. Should take up a few pages...


----------



## BEorP (Apr 14, 2011)

mgr22 said:


> How about picking an illness -- asthma, for example -- and summarizing the meds used to treat it prehospitally?



Given the length that is being requested I think that is a great idea. While summarizing the meds, you could also look at how much evidence there is to support each of them.


----------



## DarkStarr (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## canisdoo (Apr 21, 2011)

Write it about the effects of medications on the QTc interval


----------

